# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Kur'an da ki konu tekrarlarının nedeni, sizce ne olabilir?

## halukgta

Bu makalemin konusu, Kuran da yapılan tekrarlar konusu üzerine olacak. Kuran ı okuduğunuzda aynı konuların birçok ayette tekrar edildiğini görürsünüz, farklı değişik örnekler vererek. İslam düşmanları bunu tenkit ederek, bu kitap Allah katından gelmiş olamaz, sürekli tekrarlarla dolu şeklinde tenkitlerini duyarsınız. Sizce bu tekrarların sebebi ne olabilir? 

Bu konuda elbette birçok şey söyleyebilirsiniz ama unutmamamız gereken en önemli konunun, Kuran ın yazılı ve tek seferde inmeyip, 23 yılda yavaş yavaş indiği gerçeğidir. Onun içindir ki, Kuran ayetlerinde tekrarların sürekli yapılmasının en önemli nedenlerinden bir tanesi, önceki indirilen ayetlerin tekrar hatırlatılması, unutulmaması ve özellikle konuyu daha dikkatli bir şekilde vurgulamak adınadır. TEKRAR BİR EĞİTİM ŞEKLİDİR. BU EĞİTİM ŞEKLİ HER SEVİYEDEKİ İNSANIN, KURAN I RAHATLIKLA ANLAMASINI, UNUTMAMASINI, KONUYU PEKİŞTİRMESİNİ SAĞLAR. Özellikle tekrarlayarak bir konuyu anlatmak, çalışmak, eğitimde çok kullanılır. Kuran da bu eğitim şeklini özellikle kullanıyor ve Allah ın dikkatimizi çekmemizi istediği konuları, sürekli Kuran da tekrar ediyor, böylece gündemde tutuyor. Bunun nedenini de bakın ayetlerde nasıl açıklıyor.

İsra 89: Andolsun, BİZ BU KURANDA İNSANLARA HER TÜRLÜ MİSALİ DEĞİŞİK ŞEKİLLERDE AÇIKLADIK. Yine de insanların çoğu ancak inkârda direttiler. (Diyanet meali)

Hud 1: Elif, lâm, râ. Bu, hikmet sahibi ve her şeyden haberdar olan ALLAH TARAFINDAN AYETLERİ ÖNCE SAĞLAM KILINMIŞ, SONRA DA DETAYLANDIRILIP AÇIKLANMIŞ BİR KİTAPTIR (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Enam 105: BÖYLECE BİZ AYETLERİ GENİŞ GENİŞ AÇIKLIYORUZ Kİ, «Sen ders almışsın» desinler de, biz de anlayan toplum için Kur'an'ı iyice açıklayalım.(Diyanet vakfı meali)

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, Allah bir konuyu tek bir ayette anlatıp geçmiyor. Daha iyi anlaşılması için, zamana yayıyor ve farklı konularda, farklı örneklerle aynı konuyu işliyor, tekrar ediyor ki, bizler daha iyi anlayalım. Zümer suresi 23. ayetinde de Allah, bu konuda şöyle söylüyor "ALLAH, AYETLERİ BİRBİRİNE BENZEYEN VE YER YER TEKRAR EDEN KİTAP'I SÖZLERİN EN GÜZELİ OLARAK İNDİRMİŞTİR." Onun için de Allah ayetinde, her türlü misali, değişik şekillerde verdik, yani tekrar ettik diyor. Hud suresi 1. ayetinde de aslında sorumuza ışık tutuyor ve diyor ki, Allah tarafından ayetler önce sağlam kılınmış, yani bizler için en doğru hüküm verilmiş, daha sonraki ayetlerde de bu hükümler tekrar edilerek en ince detayına kadar açıklanmış, genişçe izah edilmiştir diyor. Buradan da şunu rahatlıkla anlayabiliriz. Allah bir konuyu özellikle tekrar ediyor ki, dine nifak sokmaya çalışanlar, ayetlerde bir kelimeye farklı anlamlar vererek, aslında Allah bu ayette bu kelimeyle şunu kast ediyor diyerek, farklı bir anlam vermeye çalışanlar olursa, onların dine ilave etmeye çalıştığı, Allah ın koymadığı bir hükmü hemen fark edelim ve anlayalım. BURADAN ŞUNU RAHATLIKLA SÖYLEYEBİLİRİZ, ALLAH HÜKMÜNÜ DOLAYLI VERMEZ, AÇIKÇA AYETLERİN GENELİNE SAYARAK, NİCE ÖRNEKLERLE İZAH EDER, AÇIKLAR. 

Bu konu ile ilgili bir başka örnek vermeden önce, sizlere bir konu hakkında bilgi vermek istiyorum. Sizlerde karşılaşmışsınızdır, İslam ve Kuran düşmanları tarafından, Kuran ın farklı Mushaflarının olduğu İslam toplumunda şüphe uyandırmak için söylenir ve Müslümanlar, KURAN IN BİR HARFİ BİLE DEĞİŞMEMİŞTİR dedikleri halde, orijinalinde farklı Kuran ların olduğu örnekleri verilir. Söyledikleri aslında doğrudur. Müslüman âlemi öyle bölünmüştür ki, ne yazık ki okudukları Kuran da bile ayetlerde kelimelerin ya da harflerinin, RİVAYET HADİSLERİN ETKİSİYLE YA DA ART NİYETLİ KİŞİLER TARAFINDAN, farklı yazılmış olanlarını görebilirsiniz. Yine fitne sokucular, şüphe yaratmak adına, Kuran da Allah, KİTABI BEN KORUYORUM dediği halde bu farklılığın, Kuran ın Allah kelamı olmadığını gösterir, şeklindeki tezlerinden etkilenen Müslümanların olması kaçınılmazdır. 

Tabi Kuran ı dikkatle okumayıp, batılın ve hurafenin etkisinde kalmışsanız, bu sözlerden etkilenmemek mümkün değil. Yine fitne sokucular, Müslümanlar Kuran değişmemiştir diyorlar ama Tevrat ve İncil de Allah kelamı, neden onların değiştiğine inanıyorlar diyerek, toplumun kafasını karıştırmaya çalışıyorlar. Allah yeni bir kitap göndermeden, bir önceki kitabı koruması altından çıkarmaz. Hatta Kuran indirilirken, birçok konunun hala kitap ehlinin, ellerindeki kitapta yazılı olduğu uyarısının örneğini Kuran verir. Daha sonrada hükmü kalkan bir kitabın korunmasının mantığı olamayacağından Allah, yalnız Kuran ı koruması altına aldığını açıkça bildiriyor ve diyor ki, SİZLERİ KURANDAN SORUMLU TUTUYORUM. Bu dünyada da bizleri yönetenler, yeni bir kanun çıkardıklarında, eski kanun hükümsüz olduğu için, anayasa kitabından çıkartılır. 

Allah ın Kuran ayetlerinde birçok konuyu, farklı ayetlerde farklı konularda özellikle tekrar etmesinin en önemli nedenlerinden birisi de, Allah ın geleceği biliyor olması ve Kuran üzerinde şüpheler yaratmaya çalışanların oyununu bozmak adınadır. Ayetlerde geçen kelimelerin, anlamları ile oynanması ya da ilave edilip çıkartanların oyununu bozmak adına, aynı konular birçok kez diğer ayetlerde tekrar edilmiştir. Bir ayette geçen bir kelime ya da hüküm, eğer Kuran ın başka bir ayetinde farklı geçiyor ve izah ediliyorsa, art niyetli kişilerin ayette geçen kelimelerin anlamları ile oynaması, ya da kendilerince ayetler ilave etmesinin hiçbir hükmü olmayacak, bu yalan iftiralar hemen fark edilecektir. TABİ DÜŞÜNEN, AKLINI KULLANAN BUNU ANLAYACAKTIR.

Kuran ayetlerindeki tekrarların önemini fark edebilmek için, yine Kuran da Allah ın uyarılarına dikkat ederek Kuran ı okursak, asla art niyetli insanların oyununa gelmeyiz. Allah birçok ayetinde, bizlerin Kuran ı okurken, ayetler üzerinde düşünmemizi, aklımızı kullanmamızı ister. Eğer bizler düşünmeden okur geçersek, bizleri Allah ile aldatanların, dinimize nifak sokanların tuzağına kolaylıkla düşeriz. Eğer düşünerek dikkatli bir şekilde okursak, Allah ın birçok ayetinde verdiği hükmü, bir başka ayetinde bunun tersini söylemeyeceğini bildiğimiz için, bizlere yapılan tuzağı fark edecek ve böylece ALLAH IN KORUMASINDAKİ BU MUCİZE KURAN DAN İSTİFADE EDEBİLECEĞİZ. KURAN DAKİ KONULARIN TEKRARININ EN ÖNEMLİ FAYDASI, ŞEYTANIN VE ŞEYTANLAŞMIŞ İNSANLARIN TUZAĞINA DÜŞMEMEMİZ ADINA, ALLAH IN AKLINI KULLANAN HALİS KULLARINA, SUNDUĞU BİR NİMETTİR. 

Kuran ın bir harfinin, ya da bazı kelimelerin anlamlarının değiştirilme çabaları, tüm Kur'an Mushaflarının değiştirildiği anlamına gelmez. Değiştirme çabalarını görüyoruz ve şahit oluyoruz. Ama bu çabalar boşa gidiyor. Kur'an bütünlüğünde, Kuran ın hükümlerinin yani mana ve anlamının asla değiştirilemeyeceğini rahatlıkla söyleyebiliriz. Çünkü Allah, bu art niyetli kişiler amaçlarına ulaşmasınlar diye, aynı konuyu başka ayetlerde tekrar etmiştir. İmamı Azam Ebu Hanife, Kuran ayetleri konusundaki düşüncesini bakın nasıl söylüyor.

Kuran kâğıtlarda Yazılmış ve bizim Okuduğumuz Lafızlar değildir. Esas Kuran o lafızların taşıdığı manadır ki, bir kelam-i nefsi ( ALLAH ın zati ile var olmaya devam eden söz ) olarak kalıptan kalıba dökülür. O kalıplar sonradan yaratılmış ( Muhdes ) Varlıklardır. Oysaki esas Kuran, MAHLÛK olmayan bir MANADIR.

Din düşmanlarının, Allah ın kitabını değiştirme çabaları hep oldu ve olacakta. Allah Nahl 98. ayetinde, KURAN I OKUMAYA BAŞLAMADAN ÖNCE, KOVULMUŞ ŞEYTANDAN ALLAH A SIĞIN DER. Bunun anlamı, bizlerin Kuran ı anlayabilmesi için, önce kafamızdaki bizlere öğretilen şeytanın dayattığı batıldan kurtularak, Kuran ı okumamız gerektiğini Allah söylüyor. Eğer bunu yapmazda batıl ve yanlış ataların inancının etkisiyle Kuran ı okursak, İslam düşmanlarının Kuran a bizzat yaptığı ilavelerin asla farkına varamayız. İster kelimelerin anlamlarını değiştirsinler, Kuran ı tercüme ederken ilaveler yapsınlar, isterse ayetlerin orijinaline ilaveler yapsınlar hiç önemli değil. Allah ın önerdiği yolu ve yöntemi kullanarak Kuran ı okursak, Allah ın O müthiş anlatım şekliyle, yaptığı tekrarlarla, bizleri uyaracak, dikkatimizi çekecek ve fitnelerin aldatmacalarını hemen fark edeceğiz. 

ALLAH IN KURAN I KORUMASINI, BU MANTIKLA ANLAMALIYIZ. ALLAH KURAN I KORUMUŞ, AMA SEN O KORUNAN AYETLERİ FARK EDEBİLMEK İÇİN, MUTLAKA AKLINI KULLANMAN, DÜŞÜNMEN VE AYETLER ARASINDA BİR BAĞ KURMAN GEREKİYOR. EĞER AKLINI BİR KENARA KOYUP BİRİLERİNE TABİ OLDUYSAN, ALLAH IN YOLUNDA YÜRÜMEN VE KURAN DAN İSTİFADE ETMEN, HİÇ MÜMKÜN DEĞİL.

Bu dünyada hepimiz imtihandan geçiyoruz. Lütfen unutmayalım, düşünmeden aklımızı Kuran ile kullanmadan eğer birilerine tabi olursak, inanın hesap günü çok pişman oluruz. Allah bizleri aldatacaklarını ayetlerinde bizlere söylüyor ve uyarıyor. Allah ın kitabını da, değiştirme çabalarının olacağı örneğini de veriyor. Hatta Ali İmran 78. ayetinde; KİTAPTA OLMAYAN BIR ŞEYİ, SİZ KİTAPTAN SANASINIZ DİYE, DİLLERİYLE KITABI ÇARPITIRLAR. Diyerek, bizleri her konuda aldatacakları uyrısını yapıyor. Enam suresi 104 ayetinde bu uyarıyı tekrar ederek, SİZE RABBİNİZEN GÖNÜL GÖZÜ ANLAMA, KAVRAMA KABİLİYETİ GELMİŞTİR, KİM GÖRÜRSE KENDİ YARARINA, KİM KÖRLÜK EDESE KENDİ ZARARINA diyerek, Kuran ı mutlaka düşünerek bir öğrenci misali anlamaya çalışmamız gerektiği uyarısını yapıyor.

Kamer 17: Andolsun biz, KURANI DÜŞÜNÜP öğüt almak için KOLAYLAŞTIRDIK. Var mı düşünüp öğüt alan? (Diyanet meali)

Nisa 82: HÂLA KUR'AN ÜZERİNDE GEREĞİ GİBİ DÜŞÜNMEYECEKLER Mİ? Eğer o, Allah'tan başkası tarafından gelmiş olsaydı onda birçok tutarsızlık bulurlardı. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Muhammed 24: ONLAR KUR'AN'I DÜŞÜNMÜYORLAR MI? Yoksa kalplerinin üzerinde kilitleri mi var? (Elmalı meali)

Yunus 42: İçlerinde seni dinleyenler de vardır. PEKİ, HELE BİR DE AKILLARINI KULLANMIYORLARSA, sağırlarsa sen mi işittireceksin? (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Yunus 100: Allahın izni olmadıkça, hiçbir kimse iman edemez. Allah, AZABI AKILLARINI KULLANMAYANLARA VERİR. (Diyanet meali)

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

